# Something to waste your time with



## Xaerun (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.uniqlo.jp/uniqlock/

I don't really understand it, but it's a clock I guess? With other things?
Sometimes kinda cool clips appear?


----------



## Plantar (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing with this, or even really looking at for that matter.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

What is it doing? What is it counting? Why?

EDIT: Oh, it was loading. I'm an idiot. Ignore me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2011)

What did i just watch?


----------

